# Welcome baby jewel



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Wednesday night at 1 am. One of our girls went into labor. It was a very tough kidding. We were able to save little jewel but lost momma. It is so devastating. We were just getting to know her. We were told she was not supposed to be bred. Unfortunately she was. Even though we did not get to know momma very well, it was very heart breaking to see her go. But on the bright side her doeling jewel is a healthy baby, full of energy and so darn precious. She is keeping us occupied. She is only 1 day old, and already into everything! She is bouncing and playing, taking her bottle great, snuggling with us. She is such a joy. We were able to milk out moms colostrum, and we had some saved from another doe this spring. But anyway enough rambling, I'll try to post pictures now.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

yup she'll be spoiled!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

How sweet! Sorry about the mom.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry about mom. Congrats on your cutie pie.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sorry about mom, but boy Jewel is SUCH a cutie pie!!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you all. She has a waddle that hangs from each ear, like little earrings.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

omg...I see that now. that makes her EVEN CUTER!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Sorry about the mama but congrats on the new little doeling.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Cute baby. Sorry about your doe:tears:


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

So adorable!!!!!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i wondered about her ears sooooo cute.


----------



## NaNaGoat_ (Sep 13, 2013)

Congratulations on yer baby! So sorry to hear about the mom though.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Some pictures from today. Her eyes are a blue marble for the moment but I don't see how. Both parents had brown?!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

How sweet. 
Brown eyed Nigies can still carry the gene. If one of their parents had blue eyes it can be passed on I believe.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Awwww.....she is beautiful


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

So sorry about Momma Doe, Jewel is well ... a jewel


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Awe I love Jewel


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

She is so sweet. I bet you spoil her rotten. lol.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh she is spoiled rotten all-ready! Sleeps in the bed with me at night, won't leave my side or sight! Such a sweetie pie!


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

She is adorable. I am so sorry you lost her momma. I'm sure that was hard. Just thankful Jewel survived to take off the edge of losing her momma. She's a real cutie.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

are you housebreaking her? it's pretty easy at that age. just like a puppy


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Yea we are potty training. She's really good about not going potty in the car. She pees before she gets in, and then again as soon as she gets out. She's had a few accidents in the bed so I'm using a plastic air mattress for the moment. I've got a certain area in the house for her to pee pee and she's doing very well with learning that.


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your doe, but she is a beautiful baby! Congratulations!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Every time she pees give a command and you can train her to pee on command. Peggy Sue's command is, "Do yer peeps, Peggy Sue!"


----------

